# Color resource bug..



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

As I've been updating galleon to HD, I've found an interesting bug that really only effects HD resolutions. It seems that there is a size limitation on a Color resource that is used to draw solid color views on the screen. Anything over about 700x500 ends up centering the max sized rectangle inside the view rather than filling it with the entire contents of the view. It really only affects HD because that size is larger than the normal 640x480 screen on SD. My workaround was to tile solid rectangles to fill the actual space I want.

This limitation seems to only be on Color resources as far as I can tell. Also it displays properly in the simulator, but just not on my S3.

David


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

The saga continues... 

I know this shouldn't matter at all for color images, but have you tried aligning it with RSRC_HALIGN_LEFT|RSRC_VALIGN_TOP? It sounds more like a size restriction to me. 

Also, on a real tivo, you'll get horizontal gaps if you start tiling images. I posted on this behaviour on the sourceforge forum. Because of the lovely 10:11 scaling your images might be off by one pixel, creating said gap.


Hope this helps,

Yvo


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, the alignment flags have no effect once it gets past the max size. It centers it regardless. I tested my changes on a real tivo by running back and forth many many times up/downstairs. It doesn't seem to have gaps with the solid color view on my plasma. I could have just gotten lucky though with the tile size I chose. I suppose you could always overlap with 1 or 2 pixels and that would solve any gap problems. That or if you calculate out the 10:11 scaling such that it ends in a whole number, there won't be a gap.

Yeah, it sounds like a size restriction to me too. And they probably just missed increasing that restriction when they modified HME to support 720p.

David


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hah! That sounds like me going back and forth trying to figure out if Sounds work on the real thing..

I dug up my old email to the sourceforge forum:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/[email protected]&forum_name=tivohme-developer

The example I gave is using getResource ( "0xrrggbb" ) which *does* create gaps on a tivo series 2. Out of curiosity, what size are you using? Through trial and error I found that anything that's a multiple of 20 and, when divided by 2 a multiple of 20, doesn't create gaps.

Yvo


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm using 650x15 tile size so I guess I wouldn't see a tile problem on an S2 since it only uses 1 tile for S2. And I'm doing view.setResource(Color.green)

It's for the progress indicator on the music app so it's a long bar that fills 80% of the width of the screen.


----------

